# Help With:A Chemistry Question???Please!!



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi there.
I have this problem with A AAS "Oral" Product.
I have some "Russian kind" Dianabol's (call'd Metanehoh).
I DO have checking the "stuff" out,and it is Original and Genuie enough.
My Q goes: Is it at all Possible toremove the "Methyl Part" out of the product.

It's BC my Liver CAN'T handle it. But I Won't throw the 5mg tabs out.
(gues i have 5-6 ark with 10 tabs in each (Blizter packing).

I DO know ..IF!!IF it's possible at All to "Remove" the Methyl part.-
the Anabolic Effect will NOT!!! be so Strong/Good.
But I'm werry Happy ,if i just can get A littel bit out of them,-
so it's not just A TOTTAL Waist/Loss.

Do REELY hope YOU!! can Help me out here!!! 
Ps. It has been A werry Complicated "Operation" get my hands on them
in the First place!!!. and i CAN NOT!!! just get "other stuff/things"
Thanks in Front:
DV.
(Edit: Product Name METAHANEHOH (some letters are Russian (backwords kind of Letters) Tabulet tae: METHANDIENONI 0,005        ( Rebmember its' Dianabol's)


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 18, 2010)

Sorry bro, not something your likely going to be able to do.


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 19, 2010)

Bump-bump


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 19, 2010)

dragon_md said:


> sorry bro, not something your likely going to be able to do.



+1


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2010)

Absolutely not.


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 19, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Absolutely not.



you mean crushing it up and adding tractor starter fluid strained through a coffee filter won't do it?


----------



## Iron Dragon (Mar 19, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> you mean crushing it up and adding tractor starter fluid strained through a coffee filter won't do it?



LOL, it might, but you try it first. 

By the way, if you want unmethylated dbol, that's boldonone. EQ base and has a very poor oral bio-availability.


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 20, 2010)

Hmmm??  Okay, but Thanks Anyway.
my Choise goes for "Primo" tabs.  in regards to Side effect free Profile, conversion etc...
AND its suppose to be OK too, against/for "Liver Issues" people, (like me.)
DV.


----------



## proffrank (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, NO WAY, I talkedf to a REAL chemistry professor at Uof M near me, & he said no way, because wwhen you get to the base, it would recombine with the methyl group& anything else that was in the reaction chamber...it was more complex than this, but this is the basic...why NOT!!!!


----------

